# Plant stand



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I needed a break from the addition I'm putting on the house and the wife wanted a plant stand. It's 32" tall and the top is 12" x 12".
This was made from some old pallet wood I had laying about.



















It was good practice for me. I've done very little woodwork on my own lately that wasn't framing. A few more of these little projects and I'll tackle some real cabinets.
Thanks for viewing.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job wolfman! I really like the tapered legs. You did those pallets proud!

John


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a through mortise and tenon on the lower part. Yeah, that's good practice. Nice use of a pallet, too.

Rob


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice Job Wolfie,
That's one nice looking pallet. Better dig up some more of those. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Rob--yup, those are through tenons at the bottom.

Mike--I've still got a decent little stash of those pallet boards just begging to be used. I'm thinking of making a rack to hold DVDs and video games.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I never would have known it was made from pallets if you hadn't told me. Great job! :yes:

On a questioning note: Are the legs tapered on all sides or only on the inside? How did you do the tapering? Thanks.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Each leg is tapered on the two inside faces. I just ran the square blanks over the table saw with a tapering jig. 

My jig is very similar to this one:










If you want more details than that just let me know! :thumbsup:


----------



## joooony (12 mo ago)

ooh, i also saw perfect plant stand on Wooden Plant Stands - WoodPresents


----------

